# Homemade transfer/parchment paper



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

I want to buy a can of silicone spray to see if I can spray regular paper and make my own parchment paper (since I use a heat gun and iron to cure my Excalibur plastisol ink). Parchment paper keeps the iron from sticking to the plastisol ink as I iron it after drying it a little with the heat gun.
I also want to test to see if it will work as a transfer paper.

I can get a can of silicone spray for about $8 Canadian.

I have regular and hot split plastisol inks.

If anyone has tried this please let me know. I don't want to waste my money on the spray if it will not work. I am sure I can ask the guy where I buy embroidery thread to spray a couple of sheets of paper for me for free.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

I am not able to view your profile on my phone so we may not be from the same country but I do believe that the method that you propose would be more expensive than simply buying parchment paper.

I have no idea if it would work as a transfer paper.

Might I suggest a silicone or Teflon oven liner? It would cost you more up front than the paper and spray ($20 USD) but last you for a very, very long time.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

shirtsari said:


> I don't want to waste my money on the spray if it will not work




This seems way to much work to save a buck.. Here are some options that can last longer than regular parchment paper from the grocery store.


Teflon Heat Upper Press Platen Wrap
15 x 15 or 16 x 20
Home Page


DTG Release Paper: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog

This is for pre-cut for 16 x 20 heat presses but one sheet last about 40-50 times. 

so depending on your heat press there are other options.


----------

